# Sound activated shot



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

Don't know why but wanted to cut a tums in half then snap my figers


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 2, 2014)

Neat!

How does one do a sound activated shot?


----------



## goooner (Dec 2, 2014)

Great shots, these would have been almost impossible in the 'guess the shutter speed' thread


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Neat!
> 
> How does one do a sound activated shot?


Thanks....I first bought a cheap unit that's like a 'clapper' where you can clap and what ever is plugged in will be activated.  I added a heavy duty relay and a flash.  Then you have to set everything up and turn on your camera to 'bulb' or a long exposure.  When something makes a sound the flash is activated and you have your picture.  Here's another where I hollowed out an egg and put it on a mousetrap.


----------



## goooner (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## qleak (Dec 2, 2014)

I really like #2!

Was it activated by the sound of one hand clapping? Ha!


----------



## goooner (Dec 2, 2014)

qleak said:


> I really like #2!
> 
> Was it activated by the sound of one hand clapping? Ha!


Maybe the flick of his fingers? Might have been a dull sound with the chalk between them though


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 2, 2014)

goooner said:


> Great shots, these would have been almost impossible in the 'guess the shutter speed' thread


 

Yep... I posted one there.


----------



## goooner (Dec 2, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> goooner said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, these would have been almost impossible in the 'guess the shutter speed' thread
> ...



I remember


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

qleak said:


> I really like #2!
> 
> Was it activated by the sound of one hand clapping? Ha!


No, this one was activated by a tree falling in the woods and no one there to hear it....except the clapper


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

goooner said:


> qleak said:
> 
> 
> > I really like #2!
> ...


Yes execpt it was bably powder


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Neat!
> 
> How does one do a sound activated shot?


Here's one that looks like a sound activated shot but since it used it's own light (from the exploding firecracker taped to the water balloon) you just need to set up the camera and wait.....and hope the shrapnel and flying water doesn't damage your camera!  This one was in the cellar but my wife was a little upset because she was on the phone and didn't know what the heck was going on.   P.S....I used a small piece of foil next to the fuse so it wouldn't burst the balloon prematurely....you can see it flying off.  I think I have too much time on my hands!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 2, 2014)

DavefromCt said:


> Here's one that looks like a sound activated shot but since it used it's own light (from the exploding firecracker taped to the water balloon) you just need to set up the camera and wait.....and hope the shrapnel and flying water doesn't damage your camera!


 
Grab a piece of plexiglass from the hardware store, and set it up between the camera and the "subject".  I learned that lesson after spending literally months cleaning egg out of my fast 17-55mm lens and D7000 body.


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 2, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> DavefromCt said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one that looks like a sound activated shot but since it used it's own light (from the exploding firecracker taped to the water balloon) you just need to set up the camera and wait.....and hope the shrapnel and flying water doesn't damage your camera!
> ...


Great idea!  Maybe even a telephoto shot where I'm far away.  It's a lot of fun cleaning up after these shots huh?


----------



## Photoartomation (Dec 2, 2014)

What a great idea for a great images!!


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 3, 2014)

Photoartomation said:


> What a great idea for a great images!!


Thanks!


----------

